# Sonic players all wearing headbands tonight



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

A friend told me (not sure where he heard/read it) that all the Sonic players are going to wear headbands for the game tonight. Their way of sending Nate a message regarding his no headband rule etc. that they no longer have to follow.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Hilarious, if true. :laugh:


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

I'm sure they'll still be wearing their headbands when they get eliminated in the first round of the playoffs.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

The more I hear stories about things like this the more I like the hire of Nate. NBA players are nothing more than well payed school children. 

When I was in high school our coach wouldn't let us wear headbands either. I never understood why until later in life. As I look back on it it was a good thing anyway, my ears would have looked like dumbo with a headband on.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> The more I hear stories about things like this the more I like the hire of Nate. NBA players are nothing more than well payed school children.
> 
> When I was in high school our coach wouldn't let us wear headbands either. I never understood why until later in life. As I look back on it it was a good thing anyway, my ears would have looked like dumbo with a headband on.


http://photos1.blogger.com/img/185/1072/640/derek_fisher_nba.jpg

STOMP


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Talkhard said:


> I'm sure they'll still be wearing their headbands when they get eliminated in the first round of the playoffs.


Do you think that Nate will watch from the beach of whatever vacation spot he's sitting on at the time this happens?

Ed O.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

I think it is funny, and if true proves that Nate already has won this....whatever it is.....

That Sonic players would see fit to send a message to a former coach...what that message is...I have no idea (rebels w\o a clue?)....is funny to me...and just clarifies the impact that Nate had on that team...and the lack? that Weiss may prove to show he has.


I guess time will tell.....


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

Nate will have the last laugh when their record flips this year.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Ed O said:


> Do you think that Nate will watch from the beach of whatever vacation spot he's sitting on at the time this happens?
> 
> Ed O.


doubtful, he'll probably be watching from the blazers HQ, trying to improve the team instead of using a flashy system that doesn't net the team any significan wins over it's use.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Kmurph said:


> I think it is funny, and if true proves that Nate already has won this....whatever it is.....
> 
> That Sonic players would see fit to send a message to a former coach...what that message is...I have no idea (rebels w\o a clue?)....is funny to me...and just clarifies the impact that Nate had on that team...and the lack? that Weiss may prove to show he has.
> 
> ...


you know, this is kind of like someone trying to show up a former girlfriend, that they're not over yet. They try to act like they are, but really, they're not. 

Move on Seattle (if this is true)..


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

exactly Hap...

Childish behavior comes to mind.....


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Hap said:


> doubtful, he'll probably be watching from the blazers HQ, trying to improve the team instead of using a *flashy system that doesn't net the team any significan wins over it's use*.


I don't understand what you're talking about. Can you explain?

Ed O.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Ed O said:


> Do you think that Nate will watch from the beach of whatever vacation spot he's sitting on at the time this happens?
> 
> Ed O.


However, if it were asked which team will improve the most over last season, I'm fairly certain most would respond with the Blazers.

Nate will do very well with this new collective bunch.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

maybe the players (and Nate) just see it as a little joke and nothing more. I think it's pretty funny.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

theWanker said:


> maybe the players (and Nate) just see it as a little joke and nothing more. I think it's pretty funny.


It's a joke I would think. Odds are non of Nate's former players are probally on bad terms with him so they are probally just making fun of a rule they wouldn't have approved of.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Ed O said:


> I don't understand what you're talking about. Can you explain?
> 
> Ed O.


whens the last gimmicky offensive system that doesn't have any reliable defense and discipline-esque play, to win a title?

Im not saying that Nates system is on key for a title, I'd bet more money that a system like Nates vs a system like Weiss's, if the players were the same.

It's a big reason why, despite having a very talented team, Dallas hasn't gotten over the hump. They play a gimmicky run first defense last offense. Hopefully (for them, of course) Avery will make them play defense and not run as much (same for Phoenix).


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

This thread got mentioned in the Blazer Blog on O-Live today.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

cpt.napalm said:


> This thread got mentioned in the Blazer Blog on O-Live today.


bah! the blog is trying to go big time by referencing us!  

jk eric


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

ABM said:


> However, if it were asked which team will improve the most over last season, I'm fairly certain most would respond with the Blazers.


Seattle was amoung the elite last year while Portland was at the bottom... unless injuries change their respective situations, I think little will change with either of their records wise this year. Looking into their futures is a mixed bag as well but for different reasons. On their upsides, both have young prospects who figure to get better... on their downsides, Ray figures to start fading sometime and Portland will probably lose their center.

STOMP


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

We do not have any TV coverage of tonight's game up here in the Seattle area. I suppose that I will have to check Fox Sports for highlights and check the Seattle papers tomorrow to find out if headbands were indeed worn by the entire Sonics team.

G-Force


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm sure the guys from the board who attend the game will fill us in on if they in fact do wear the headbands or not. IMO, its gotta be nothing more than a joke, something for Nate and the Sonics to laugh at and have some fun during the pre-season.


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

I agree Beer... probably will toss them off after the first timeout.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

For an encore are they going to repeat everything that Nate says? They going to run the exact same plays. Are they going to put tacks on the bench. Glad they are focusing on the game. The reason that Nate banned them was that their team got blown out when they wore them. He called them a distraction.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Paxil said:


> I agree Beer... probably will toss them off after the first timeout.


It would be funny if they all shot them at Nate. (like you shoot a rubber band)


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

i have a hard believing this is just a joke more like deep down bitterness and the hey look what we can do now attitude!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Sounds like a little in-joke to me. Ha-ha-ha at all the people taking it so seriously.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Lewis isn't going to wear one...Link 



> As for tonight, Lewis would disclose this much: *He has no plans to affix any forms of fabric above his brow.*
> 
> "I never did wear a headband," he said, "so I'm not going to wear a headband just to be picking on Nate."



I'm guessing a few players who normally wear headbands anyway (e.g Flip Murray, Mikki Moore), will wear them. But, there's not going to be a whole team headband rebellion.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Ed O said:


> I don't understand what you're talking about. Can you explain?
> 
> Ed O.



Hap Vs. Ed O 
:starwars:


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Rawse said:


> Sounds like a little in-joke to me. Ha-ha-ha at all the people taking it so seriously.



I agree. This is an exhibition game for Pete's sake. People need to lighten up! :clown:


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

if they do this, I'll be ****ing shocked. I already read somewhere that Rashard said he isn't planning on wearing any headbands because he never did anyway. Nate didn't institute this rule until last year anyway, & the only player I can think of that wore a headband was Flip Murray.....Ray never did, Luke never did, Vitaly never did, I don't think Reggie did, Vladimir didn't, etc.

If they do, who cares....they are basically raising their middle finger up to Nate like he did to them when he left (to a division rival) saying he was 'bored' with his players....yeah, I'd be a bit pissed at that too. & it's preseason....it's supposed to be 'fun'.

why do Blazers fans care anyway? Do people feel offended that nate's former players would do this, & now Nate is yours so you feel offended? I don't understand....

Also, the Sonics future is in question, it seems like it always is, but the fact remains that this season is this season. The team could look totally different next year, if we lose all of our FA's, though I believe we'll @ least keep one or two.....NBA teams never stay the same. Ray is 30, yes, but he's in his prime right now, & that's what matters---not 3-5 years from now, when we have a different coach, different players, a lot of things could be different. When your team is winning, you need to take advantage of that time period. I don't think the Sonics can win a championship, I'm realistic about this, I don't even know if they can win the NW division again, who knows, but I bet they all have the *confidence* that they could go all the way to the NBA Finals, thanks to the valuable playoff experience last year against the eventual champs.

& i tend to believe that the Sonics players aren't a bunch of kids that can't handle wearing sweatpants on the plane, or that a cell phone conversation will cause them to lose a game against the Atlanta Hawks. maybe the blazers players can't handle responsibility so they need a father figure to tell them what to do, i don't know, but with exception to headcase Fortson, our players are pretty mature, & all they care about is winning. I don't think losing Nate is going to get them away from the goal of going to the playoffs


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Pathetic..is all I have to say. If Seattle is that bitter it's just pathetic.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

I like the idea if it's a joke, and it seems like it pretty much is. Except I think Fortson really is mad at Nate.



Hap said:


> ...gimmicky offensive system...


What's the gimmick?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Backboard Cam said:


> I like the idea if it's a joke, and it seems like it pretty much is. Except I think Fortson really is mad at Nate.
> 
> What's the gimmick?


shooting 3's and not playing D


----------

